# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Package java pour BPMN

## dy.cameleon

Bonjour,
C'est la 1ere fois que je poste un message car dans mes recherches sur le forum je termine toujours par trouver une reponse  mes interrogations.

Je suis sur un projet de workflow, je dois dvelopper une applet java dont la partie interface (diteur de workflow) doit respcter la notation BPMN et mon suprieur veux aller vite et me demande de trouver une API ou un package java qui fait cela (offre la representation BPMN).

Merci pour vos reponses  ::P: .

----------


## moritan

> Bonjour,
> C'est la 1ere fois que je poste un message car dans mes recherches sur le forum je termine toujours par trouver une reponse  mes interrogations.
> 
> Je suis sur un projet de workflow, je dois dvelopper une applet java dont la partie interface (diteur de workflow) doit respcter la notation BPMN et mon suprieur veux aller vite et me demande de trouver une API ou un package java qui fait cela (offre la representation BPMN).
> 
> Merci pour vos reponses .


Tu devrais regarder du cot de jBPM qui est vraiment trs bien.
Il ne travaille pas en applet mais comme c'est bas sur des fichiers XML pour la modlisation tu dois pouvoir faire la tienne simplement. Et tu pourras t'inspirer du client Eclipse.

Sinon, du cot payant tu as W4 qui est bien aussi.

----------


## dy.cameleon

Merci  ::P:  , je vais jeter un coup d'oeil tous de suite.

----------

